

Show HN: Fun with Reveal.js and WebGL shaders - c3d
http://www.taodyne.com/presentation/index-reveal.html

======
c3d
This is based on Reveal.js. You can download the source code directly from the
web site. To see changes in background shaders, move left and right using the
arrows at the bottom right of the page. Note that this requires WebGL to work
;-)

